# First ride, 33 miles possible?



## finklses (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, 

I live in the bay area and there is this tour de peninsula that I am thinking of joining which is 33 miles. Problem is, I don't have a bike yet and it's coming up this Sunday in 3 days. I've done my due research so I figure I'll go to one of the recommended lbs's in these forums and pick up a trek 1500, specialized allez elite double, or cannondale r700; whichever one feels and fits best for me. I am in my late 20's, 5'9", 160 lbs, passable shape. I plan on using the bike afterwards for fitness reasons and riding through pretty scenery.

Am I over my head in trying to do 33 miles? I am assuming there will be plenty of other slow riders since it is advertised as "not a race". There are shortcuts and I am hoping to avoid them. However there are 4 rest stops. The rules are:

Don't complete the first 8 miles in 2 hours and will be forced onto the 17 mile path
Don't complete the first 10 miles in 2.5 hours and will be forced onto the 21 mile path

I don't mind a moderate amount of "pain" but I don't want to do anything physically damaging either. Let me know what you guys think about bike selection and whether or not I can handle this course as a complete newb. Thanks!


----------



## harvey (Feb 27, 2005)

finklses said:


> I am in my late 20's, 5'9", 160 lbs, passable shape.
> Am I over my head in trying to do 33 miles?


As long as you're in descent physical shape and not terribly overweight (which seems to be your case) you shouldn't have a problem. Since you're new to biking your biggest problem might be getting saddle sore. Don't opt for that big, wide saddle that looks comfortable unless you've had experience with it. It might take a while to find and adjust to an appropriate saddle, but on the other hand, who knows, you might not encounter this problem at all. 

Go for it!


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

Speaking as a newb who's just starting to break from the newb shell, your legs, lungs, and heart will probably be fine. It's ging to be your neck and/or arms/hands that's killing you! It takes a while to get accustomed to the road bike position.

For what it's worth, 2 hours for 8 miles is EASY!! even for a beginner so you're probably not going to have problems keeping up with a pace like that.

Just do it, but make sure you have someone that can pick you up if you start getting whooped. The longest ride I've done so far is 33 miles (coincidence huh?). The lesson I learned from that ride is to wear sun screen next time. Since I paced myself it wasn't difficult.

One tip, pay attention to your pedaling effort. If you push yourself early you won't have energy for the last 10 miles. Good luck, sounds fun.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

You said the Bay Area so there must be hills on this ride. Make sure the bike is geared so you can get up them. I have a triple on my bike and I don't live in a hilly area. I would definitely have a triple if I lived there. If you don't want a triple I would at least have a 12-25 cassette on the double and preferable a 12-27.

I think that is a little long for a first ride. You could have problems with the saddle, bike shorts, general fit of the bike, mechanical issues, etc. Go ahead and try it. Bring the cell in case you need a ride back and don't be afraid to use it. I'm sure in a month you would be able to do that distance easily. It would just be better to start with 10 or 12 miles first to help you adjust to the new sport.

Since I'm not in the market for a new bike I have no idea what models are available or what would be good for you.


----------



## Ben S (Jul 14, 2002)

If you're in good shape you should be able to handle the ride. I agree with the other posts that you will feel pain merely by reason of riding for that distance on a bike that you are not used to. Also, I would be concerned that you try to push yourself and end up hurting yourself. As a newbie, you are cautioned to go slowly and not progress by more than a certain percentage of miles each week.

Good luck though!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm a newb on the road bike arena but have been on mtbs since 2000.

8 miles in 2hr is super conservative. I'm doing 22miles in ~1'40", isn't fast but gives me a good workout and that's why I got the road bike.

The important thing is to know beforehand that you'll experience some kind of discomfort. For me is my neck and arms, for others is their behind; you get the picture.

Try to get a bike that fits and try to have a fit session before leaving the shop, this way the bike should be as dialed in as possible.

Go and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

*Think about your cycling future.*

While I agree with the general concensus that you're likely to survive, I heartily second the comments that you're going to be sore as hell in the days that follow. Cycling is exactly like any other form of exercise: it will place demands on muscles that aren't used to doing what you're suddenly asking them to do, and they're going to protest. Mightily.

My concern is the risk of souring yourself on cycling. I know of several cases where people went out and did way too much on the very first day, and their shiny new bikes ended up sitting in a dark garage collecting dust for months afterwards.

Bottom line: you may be able to _do_ the ride, but I doubt very much you'll _enjoy_ the ride. Thirty-three miles on a bicycle is a long, long way when you're just starting out ...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

My vote: don't do it. 

Actually, I'm sure you can do it. Thirty three miles isn't all that far, and if you only average 11 miles an hour, takes three hours. Chances are, you'll do it in less time than that. You should do it.

So why wouldn't I do it? 

The Tour de Peninsula is a fundraiser for the San Mateo County Parks & Recreation Foundation. In all of the San Mateo County Parks, there is only one trail open to bikes. Bikes are restricted to paved roads, just like cars. So it's disingenuous to get cyclists to raise funds for parks where they can't even ride.


----------



## gburkhol (Jul 9, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> My vote: don't do it.
> 
> So why wouldn't I do it?
> 
> The Tour de Peninsula is a fundraiser for the San Mateo County Parks & Recreation Foundation. In all of the San Mateo County Parks, there is only one trail open to bikes. Bikes are restricted to paved roads, just like cars. So it's disingenuous to get cyclists to raise funds for parks where they can't even ride.


As an optimist, I would hope that the funds raised by this ride could be used in the future to open up more trails to bikes - but who know's if this is the case...

As for the ride, you'll probably be ok. I would recommend getting the bike asap so you can do a few miles or so to make sure everything fits, is in good mechanical shape, and to get familiar with the bike. I'd also recommend a pair of gloves and padded cycling shorts. Don't wear underwear with them; I wear athletic shorts (not baggy) over mine.


----------



## gatman (Aug 3, 2005)

DiRt DeViL said:


> I'm a newb on the road bike arena but have been on mtbs since 2000.
> 
> 8 miles in 2hr is super conservative. I'm doing 22miles in ~1'40", isn't fast but gives me a good workout and that's why I got the road bike.
> 
> ...


Yes, but since you ride SS I am sure that helped!!  


I would say go for it. If you can, put in a short ride the day you get your bike just to make sure nothing is way out of wack on the fit.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

From an endurance perspective it shouldn't be a problem.The time allowed also won't be. But as others have mentioned you probably are going to be sore somewhere.. Not only the next day but probably along the way. I remembered my first long ride with no lead up was about 20 miles. My butt was killing me after about 15 miles. The last 5 were difficult. I would go for it and let us know how you did.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Jun 26, 2005)

gatman said:


> Yes, but since you ride SS I am sure that helped!!


 Prolly so, I'm just trying to put away as many miles in ~2hrs as I can. Soon will be extending my ride time but for now 2hrs is the time I got.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 23, 2003)

*You are courting disaster/hardship...*

The fact that your willing to do 33 miles on a bike on Sunday, obviously don't ride at all since you don't presently have a bike - tells me you rally have no idea about "passable" fitness/cycling. New bike, shifting, pedals/shoes perhaps, helmet, hydration you got nadda experience here and it's likely to be pretty hilly ... you may hurt your knees and god knows what else as well. New bikes can be rather troublesome as well...

Sober up & hold your horses. If you want to ride for general fitness, proceed with less haste.

Quick decisions, without any experience in this realm will result in a "memorable" event in a way you'd rather not have.

Wake up and smell the coffee...

JMHO,
-D


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i may have to agree with Dan here a bit. 33 miles is 'easy' if you're used to riding 50-100+ miles/ day or week. but if you haven't seriously ridden before, 33 miles can be a long ways. and if you're going "slow" it will only extend the discomfort. add some hills and it could suck.

if i was going to take a new rider out, i would not take them on a 30+ mile ride. as others have said, you will be working muscles you don't normally use, your body will be in a position it's not used to being in. it's doable but i think the "fun" factor will start to disappear around mile 20 and you start realizing you still got another 10 and an hour more to go.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

*I'm with the voice of caution folks.*

As they've said, although you can almost certainly complete a 33 mile ride that doesn't involve major climbs, there are reasons to be wary of your plan. As others have said, you might have some real discomfort if you jump on a bike and do three hours for your first ride. With hills of any significance, you might not be used to the gearing. Cornering and breaking smoothly might take some getting used to. Your setup might take some getting used to and/or adjustment (at the expense of your feet, knees, arms, shoulders, neck and/or butt), which can result in substantial discomfort (not all of it necessarily immediately apparent if you're not used to it), 

Here are two more: (1) planning to buy a bike a day before a ride may not work because a busy shop may need a day or two to get your bike in order and (2) your bike handling may really stink and that may be a hazard to you and others in a group ride. No offense, you'll get it, but seriously, group rides are not always the safest things, especially where abilities, experience, and expectations may vary wildly from rider to rider. If you're in your twenties and in passable overall condition, you'll probably be able to jump on a bike and ride faster than some folks who have been riding for years. Keeping the pedals turning so that you exceed four lousy miles per hour is not liable to be a problem if you can turn the pedals at all. But riding safely in a crowd might be. Are you accustomed to riding in a group or a line? Are they? Are you accustomed to taking evasive action on skinny road tires? Do you know how to signal road hazards (or recognize such signals). I mean, none of this is rocket science. You'll get it. But on the first or second day out, I wouldn't recommend adding crowds to the challenge.

Go buy yourself a bike you like. Ride it the first day it's yours. Enjoy it, get used to it, get to use it. But if you were my friend I'd suggest you blow off the crowds and I'd offer to take you on a 10-12 mile jaunt someplace uncrowded on the first weekend, AND I'd plan a bail-out option. Ride the thing regularly and you'll find a nice group ride in September if you want.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

*sorry for double post*

sorry for double post


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

finklses said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in the bay area and there is this tour de peninsula that I am thinking of joining which is 33 miles. Problem is, I don't have a bike yet and it's coming up this Sunday in 3 days. I've done my due research so I figure I'll go to one of the recommended lbs's in these forums and pick up a trek 1500, specialized allez elite double, or cannondale r700; whichever one feels and fits best for me. I am in my late 20's, 5'9", 160 lbs, passable shape. I plan on using the bike afterwards for fitness reasons and riding through pretty scenery.
> 
> ...


I'm in agreement with MR Dan and Mos, I think 33 miles is going to be unpleasant enough for someone with zero miles under their butt that you will be wondering whatever pocessed you to buy the DAMN bike. 

That said, I think you should go on the event. It's sounds like a good event for somebody in your situiation. Forget the event rules, those are for the organizers, not for you. 

If you get to the 17 mile loop turn point (even if you cover it in less than an hour). Take inventory, how's the butt feel, the neck, got numb hands, have you drained at least one water bottle. If anythings not feeling good, take the shortcut. If you keep going, repeat the process at the 21 mile loop point. 

Nobodys keeping score and you shouldn't feel like a loser for shortening the course. You're out there to have fun. I suspect if you push through a moderate amount of "pain"  to complete the entire 33 mile route, then the experience will leave such a bad taste the you'll not want to get the bike out again. If you go out and have pleasant 17 miles, then you'll find yourself looking forward to the next ride. 

Hope that helps
Scot


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

There is a huge mix of riders and bikes on the TDP, from families to the very experienced. So going slow and taking breaks is no embarrassment. You can even take the formal shortcuts if you want or need to.

There are 2-3 long uphill grades that make it tough for out of shape riders but as I said, just put it in your easiest gear and you'll make it.

I would not recommend you get familiar to clipless pedals on this ride because you'll be avoiding unexperienced and unpredictable riders that are on the trail and may have to make sudden stops..

The quick guys usually stage up first, or pass you up early on and you'll never see them until you return to the starting point to get your ride teeshirt.

have fun,
glen


----------



## XC Roadee (Apr 1, 2005)

*Think of it this way*

you don't show up at the gym for the first time and start working out with the heaviest weight you can lift right? yeah you might get away with it if you're lucky but you're more likely to get hurt or burn out faster, same concept with bikes. 

33 miles is a long way make no mistake, might not be much for some of the folks around here but it will be for a noob, try doing a shorter route for now and work your way up, trust me there's a rally ride every weekend so don't worry about missing out, and welcome to the cycling community


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*finklses*



finklses said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in the bay area and there is this tour de peninsula that I am thinking of joining which is 33 miles. Problem is, I don't have a bike yet and it's coming up this Sunday in 3 days. I've done my due research so I figure I'll go to one of the recommended lbs's in these forums and pick up a trek 1500, specialized allez elite double, or cannondale r700; whichever one feels and fits best for me. I am in my late 20's, 5'9", 160 lbs, passable shape. I plan on using the bike afterwards for fitness reasons and riding through pretty scenery.
> 
> ...


So, what did you do? and How did it go?

Scot


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

I passed somebody being assisted by an ambulance crew. I hope it wasn't him. 

Seriously, the ride (not race) started at 8:30am and I returned about 10:45. The wives, kids, and out-of-shape (husbands) were straggling in to 12:30pm. This gives you an idea what kind of ride it is.

I hope he gave it a try at least.

glenk


----------



## scopestuff2 (Jun 19, 2002)

*one more for "don't do it"*

Once you've been cycling for a while, you'll do 33 miles and consider it warm up for the rest of the ride.

However, for your first ride ..... I think you are inviting all sorts of trouble.

1) You might cook your knees with a bad fit. This could set you way back.
2) You could find it very stressful to your neck
3) Bad saddle fit coule cause nerve crompression that will leave you numb in the crotch for quite a while
4) You will absolutely feel sore sitting down for a while after the ride
5) If any of your clothing is binding, or not fitting quite right you could get pretty uncomfortable abrasions. 

From the hips down, consider this:
1) If your cadence is 80
2) and you ride at about 12 mph (probably reasonable for your first time out)
3) Then it will take you about 3hrs of cycling time. Thats 180minutes
4) 180minutes X 80 revolutions/min = 14,400 revolutions

Now .... just think if your shoes don't fit, or your pedals aren't adjusted right, or your saddle height is wrong so your knees take a bit of force incorrectly ..... you're going to pump those pedals over 14,000 times with that ill fit. You might need a lot of ice and Motrin after a seemingly short and simple ride. 

There are much better ways to get into cycling.




finklses said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in the bay area and there is this tour de peninsula that I am thinking of joining which is 33 miles. Problem is, I don't have a bike yet and it's coming up this Sunday in 3 days. I've done my due research so I figure I'll go to one of the recommended lbs's in these forums and pick up a trek 1500, specialized allez elite double, or cannondale r700; whichever one feels and fits best for me. I am in my late 20's, 5'9", 160 lbs, passable shape. I plan on using the bike afterwards for fitness reasons and riding through pretty scenery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Get the Trek 1500! I got it for my first bike 2 months ago and couldn't be any happier. It looks awesome!

31 miles isn't too bad. My first ride aside from puttin' around was 20 ish miles with plenty of ups and downs. You should be fine. Remember, it's your pace. So just go within reason. Make sure to take a snack(s) and drink plenty of water prior and during. Don't let yourself get thirsty.


----------

